# Email oopsies – yikes



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Ever experienced a situation where you accidentally sent an email (or cc) to someone or a group of people who you definitely didn’t intend to read it? Or, know of someone it happened to?

I recall years ago when my cubicle was near the office of a supervisor who really messed up. It was time for raises and she had composed a list of the *current salaries *of about 12 employees *and indicated the raises each person was supposed to be given*. 

Well, instead of sending to HR and Payroll, she clicked on the wrong distribution list and it was sent to the entire department! I heard her on the phone with IT people frantically trying to undo the mistake.

Lots of blunders result when the sender replies to a bunch of people cc’d in the original (instead of taking a second to address a separate email to just one person.)

As far as personal email (vs a work/company account) I received an email from someone with some negative comments about a third party, replied that I didn’t really have an opinion about the third party. A few minutes later I received an email with negative comments about ME, and clearly the sender meant to send it to someone else. Heh
I sent the email back to him and said “I think you meant to send this to (third party)”. Never heard anymore about it. Ha!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> .......
> Lots of blunders result when the sender replies to a bunch of people cc’d in the original (instead of taking a second to address a separate email to just one person.) ......



I've seen that happen so many times ... and after the return message to the 'masses',  people still many times  don't realize what they've done! 
Yeah, can have embarrassing consequences for sure.:nightmare:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

No I haven't thank God, but then I rarely cc or BCC stuff anyway..apart from at work, and of course it's all work related so it doesn't matter where it goes it gets to the right person eventually lol... however I have heard of loads of people sending emails to the wrong person and ending up in the doo doo..


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, Holly.  Deep “doo doo” indeed.

Also, what some people don’t realize is that once an email is sent, it’s always “there” – even if they think they’ve deleted it.  There have been court cases where computer experts recover emails that people deleted years ago and deny ever sending or receiving.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, it happened my former workplace when the email about raises was sent to the entire dept. A bunch of managers flew around from desk to desk trying to have each of us delete the email before opening it. I hadn't had the chance to open mine before I had to delete it.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

I never sent an email by mistake like that - but I did receive an email sent to me by accident, and the sender was embarrassed and apologetic, because they contained some photographs from a party that she might not have wanted anyone else to see. Not a big deal at all.


----------



## jujube (Jul 17, 2015)

Years ago, one of my coworkers sent an extremely "steamy" email to another employee with whom she had had a "hot-hot-hot" date the night before.  Unfortunately, his email address was only one letter different from the email address of the president of the hospital system we worked for.  Yep, you guessed it.  She was in hysterics.  Luckily, I was friends with the president's executive assistant who always went through his emails first to filter out anything he didn't need to deal with.  A quick call and the offending email went into the ozone along with a strong admonishment to the coworker about using company emails for personal use.  But, at least she didn't get fired.  There but for the Grace of G-d go a lot of us.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

jujube, now THAT is what I call dodging a bullet.  :yes:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

I think nowadays texts are the things that are more easily sent to the wrong person..I've never done it yet,..but I've received a few lol...Only tonight I had one from my friend Tasha which simpy said ''oooh he's going to take his dressing gown off now)...I was cross eyed, i thought what the heck is she talking about....I replied errrm ???...and she said oooh sorry that text was meant for for Lucy, we're both following the same soap opera.. !


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

I've gotten angry email and also weird text by mistake.  I let the sender know "wrong number, wrong email addy" and they always apologize.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2015)

Happened again today...checked one of my (rarely used) email inboxed and there was a note from someone who obviously meant to send to someone else.  Quite an eyefull about her boss who she said is a flaming a-hole.  I sent it back....."wrong email addy".  However, I noticed she used company email account.  Not smart. IT folks can see it.


----------

